# Mann Lake



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Always looks for a way to reduce shipping costs IME. Saved me almost $60 on my last order compared to what the website estimated.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I've always had good deals with Mann Lake. They get 90% of my yearly expenses.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

I've bought some from their bargain room and have been happy (now if they would just have a child size honey maker suit in there)


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I have bought from them before, loved the service and products. But I stopped due to the fact of the shipping costs. I have been using Brushy Mt which ships to me cheaper.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thumbs up..... and close.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a heap o stuff from their bargain room a couple months ago. The service, price, and quality was excellent!


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

i havent found a better place than them i even like the better than dadant. there wooden ware is not quite as nice as dadant but much cheaper. definantly a two thumbs up company.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Question moved to new thread.

See: B & B Honey

[ January 18, 2007, 10:47 AM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have had a range of exeriences with Mann Lake, mostly good. I don't believe overall the quality is as good as Dadant, especially veils, smokers, and gloves. Do not buy the budget bee gloves if you are going to do much work in them. Overall the service is good although they once left me waiting several days for cell cups because they were out of the color that I told them I preferred and they weren't able to get ahold of me so they just did nothing. It should be pointed out that while Mann Lakes frames are a bit cheaper their foundation is a bit higher. Mann Lake maintains that theirs is better but the Dadant plasticell has worked very well for me.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"Do not buy the budget bee gloves if you are going to do much work in them."

I have real good luck with the budget gloves


----------



## woodchopper (Apr 2, 2006)

We too have had good luck with Mann Lake. Last year when we bought our extractor from them they filled it with the rest of our order to save us a little on the $200 shipping charge. Nice people to deal with.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I have bought alot mann lake, just one time when I bought a lot of deeps and mediums from the I have a few that wasnt milled wright (4 out of 50), when I put them together the side's was 1/8 higher than the ends, but it was no biggy for me just put them on a flat wood sander and then was straight. thats the only thing I didnt like but everything else was top notch, will buy from them agin!!!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have purchased a few items from B&B and we also book all of our syrup through them. Can't say anything bad about them they have been very accomodating to me.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

OOPS honeyman got me thinking and I stand corrected it was the Dadant lighter weight gloves we were unhappy with glad to hear the Mann Lake ones are good, I may have to try some. I think their veils are good just not as good as Dadants and I must also say that I have not tried the new Mann Lake smokers with the yellow bellows they might be all right I am guessing that they made some needed changes.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

oh i thought honeyman didnt do much work. that would explain why the gloves lasted him so long  Nick


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

1 (one) pair a year  

And yeh I have some budget ones from Dadant too and like ML better.


----------

